# Homemade Tungsten Ice Jigs



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I made these using tungsten beads that you can find in the fly fishing section of gander mtn. and a small size 14 dry fly hook. The smaller one has a size 16 hook.



I just bent the end of the hook at about a 45 degree angle and used epoxy to secure the bead. Then I came back after it dried to add another glass bead for a bit of color. They are small and heavy just like I wanted. Tungsten beads arent cheap but Ive got the supplies to make about 20 jigs. It cost me 12$ for the hooks and tungsten beads. So they are around 60 cents a peice compared to wolfram tungsten jigs that are 2.20 apeice. They may not be as nice but im sure they will work. I can also use the same process to make vertical hanging jigs where I could add even beads thus more weight. Im going to pait some with glow paint too.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice...bet ya cant wait to try them out.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Were the bead already gold in color or did you paint them. By the way, GREAT IDEA.
Tim


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

already gold. im pretty sure if you order them online from a fly fishing supplier you can get various colors. ive done a little research and have found that you can get really good deals on tungsten beads on ebay. Ive also since found that there are two kinds of beads. Some are slotted on one side so that they can slide on to hooks easier. I think the slotted ones would be easier to put on a standard jig hook. i actually saw some places selling them that way already assembled.


----------

